# هل من الممكن ان تتحول الصداقه لحب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



## Dona Nabil (10 فبراير 2008)

*أصدقائي...

لطالما اعتبرت صديقك كأفضل المقربين منك.لطيف، مهذب, يفهمك تماماً,ليس جذاباً أو جميلاً مثل نجوم السينما ,لكنه يملك جاذبية مميزة  تضفي على شخصيته سحرا خاصا , وجوده معك يجعلك تشعرين بالأمان.وعند حاجتك الى شخص يسمعك في مشاكلك, يكون حاضراً دائماً الى جانبك ليخفف عنك عذابك,ولكن حين تشاورين قلبك يخبرك انه ليس الأنسان الذي يحمل المفتاح لدخوله..لذا تتسائلين:ما هذا التناقض في مشاعري؟ كيف لا اقوى على التحدث مع غيره ولا ارتاح الا بجواره وفي الوقت عينه لا استطيع ان احبه؟ما هذه العاطفة التي اكنها نحوه؟...
انها عاطفة الصداقة , الاحترام, المودة ,والاستلطاف..اي كلمة نختارها من بين هذه تكون صحيحة الا الحب,فتلك العلاقة التي تربطنا بالصديق علاقة مميزة وراقية,ولكنها تفتقر الى شعلة الحب التي تلهب العاطفة بنارها وتجعلها تتخبط في الشوق....
ان تفكيرك تجاه صديقك نابع من من عقلك ..بينما الحب منبعه القلب موطن الأحاسيس والمشاعر القوية.
ولكن هل من الممكن ان تتحول الصداقة الى حب؟
نعم , وأجمل حب هو الذي يكون ثمرة صداقة متينة,واعية وصريحة.حين نتقاسم مع الصديق الأفكار الأفراح الأحزان,الهموم المشاكل, حين نعيش معه اللحظات الحلوة والمرة,يخاف كل واحد ان يخسرالآخر,ذلك يعني ان الحب بدأ يظلل العلاقة.حين نشعر اننا في حاجة الى ان نرتمي بين ذراعي هذا الصديق لنفرغ مافي قلبنا من حزن أو لنختبئ من احساس بالخوف يقلقنا,لكننا نخاف ان تفسد هذه الخطوة صداقتنا, اذا نحن نحب بصدق وامانة.فالوقت ساعدنا لنكتشف مشاعر بعضنا,لنخشى على مصالح بعضنا ولنقدم مانستطيع من اجل سعادة الآخر.هذا هو الحب الصادق والحقيقي,الاحترام والتضحية المتبادلة ,والأهم هو الخوف كل على مصلحة الآخر,والنظر معاً الى الأشياء
بعين واحدة ...وقلب واحد..وروح واحدة.
أصدقائي....
هل صحيح أن الصداقة على حد قول احدى السيدات تنشأ فقط في الطبقتين المتوسطة والعليا وليس في الطبقات الشعبية الا بين المتعلمين منهم تعليماً جامعياً؟ 
ربما أكتب عن هذا في موضوع آخر
__________________*


----------



## mero_engel (10 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هل من الممكن ان تتحول الصداقه لحب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

*جميل يا دونا*
*شي مش جديد عليكي*
*زي باقي مواضيعك اللي دايما معودنا عليها*
*ميرسي يا دونا*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## max mike (10 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هل من الممكن ان تتحول الصداقه لحب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

شكرااااااااااااااا


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (10 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هل من الممكن ان تتحول الصداقه لحب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

*ميرسي على الموضوع الجميل*
*ربنا يعوضك*​


----------



## MarMar2004 (10 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هل من الممكن ان تتحول الصداقه لحب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

موضوع جميل وكالمعتاد يا دونا 
بس صدقيني الحب ممكن يجي عن طريق الصداقة وممكن الصداقة تكون جميلة من غير حب 
ومكن قوي بعد ما الاصدقاء يتحولو لحبايب يتقلب الحب الي صداقة تانية وميكونش في حاجة بنهم


----------



## ينبوع المحبة (10 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هل من الممكن ان تتحول الصداقه لحب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

*اللة يا دونا بجد موضوع رائع

ربنا يبارك حياتك و يوفقك​*


----------



## vetaa (11 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هل من الممكن ان تتحول الصداقه لحب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

الموضوع جميييييييل يا دونا جدا

واحتمال كبير الصداقة تتتتحول لحب
مدام فى تفاهم بين الاتنين
وشايفين انهم بيكملوا بعض


بس اللى عمرة فى رأيي ما يحصل
ان الحب يتحول لصداقة


----------



## totaa (11 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هل من الممكن ان تتحول الصداقه لحب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

موضوع جمييييييييل قوووووووووى 
انا من رأى ان نسبه كبيره من الصداقه بتتحول لحب طبعا
لانك بتكونى ارتاحتى انك تتكلمى مع الشخص ده وهو يسمعك ويهتم وتلاقيه جنبك فى وقت الشده 
وكمان بيكون حاسس بيكى 
فاعتقد ان ده كافى لوجود حب
ميرسى جدااااااااا


----------



## فادية (11 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هل من الممكن ان تتحول الصداقه لحب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

موضوع  جميل خالص  
تسلم ايديكي  عزيزتي​


----------



## +Nevena+ (12 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هل من الممكن ان تتحول الصداقه لحب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

*طبعا ممكن  الصداقه تتحول لحب لان الاتنين في الحاله دي بيكونوا فهموا بعض كويس في فترة الصداقه والحب هنا هيكون متكافئ وصادق *
*وكمان ان الحب يتحول لصداقه ممكن برده بس بسيط جدا بس كل شئ وارد ان يكون*


----------



## Meriamty (13 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هل من الممكن ان تتحول الصداقه لحب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



موضوع راائع جداااا 

وممكن الصداقه تتحول لحب لكن فعلا مش ممكن الحب يتحول لصداقه 

ميرسى جدا يا دونا على الموضوع 


ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك تعب محبتك 


​


----------



## ارمين اكوب داود (13 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هل من الممكن ان تتحول الصداقه لحب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

الموضوع جميل يا دونا جدا

واحتمال كبير الصداقة تتحول لحب


----------



## gigi angel (13 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هل من الممكن ان تتحول الصداقه لحب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

موضوع جميل اوى يا دونا   
وفعلا ممكن الحب يتحول لصداقه  لكن العكس مينفعش


----------



## يوستيكا (13 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هل من الممكن ان تتحول الصداقه لحب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

مررررررررررسي جدااااااااااااااا علي هذا الموضوع الرائع ممكن قوي تتحول الصداقة الي حب  :174xe:


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هل من الممكن ان تتحول الصداقه لحب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



mero_engel قال:


> *جميل يا دونا*
> *شي مش جديد عليكي*
> *زي باقي مواضيعك اللي دايما معودنا عليها*
> *ميرسي يا دونا*
> *ربنا يباركك*​



ميروو حبيبتى اشكرك على تشجيعك الدائم ليا وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك يا قمررر .


----------



## سيزار (18 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هل من الممكن ان تتحول الصداقه لحب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

موضوع جميل جدا 
*********************
واعتقد انه صعب بعد ما الحب  يفشل ... تتحول العلاقه الى اصدقاء


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هل من الممكن ان تتحول الصداقه لحب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



مايكل مايك قال:


> شكرااااااااااااااا



ميرررررررسى يا مايكل على مروووورك وربنا معاك .


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هل من الممكن ان تتحول الصداقه لحب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



ماريان ابراهيم قال:


> *ميرسي على الموضوع الجميل*
> *ربنا يعوضك*​



ميرررسى يا ماريان على مرورك وربنا معاكى .


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 مارس 2008)

*رد على: هل من الممكن ان تتحول الصداقه لحب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



MarMar2004 قال:


> موضوع جميل وكالمعتاد يا دونا
> بس صدقيني الحب ممكن يجي عن طريق الصداقة وممكن الصداقة تكون جميلة من غير حب
> ومكن قوي بعد ما الاصدقاء يتحولو لحبايب يتقلب الحب الي صداقة تانية وميكونش في حاجة بنهم



بصى يا مرموره فى رأى معروف اوووى  وافتكر انه بيبقى صح فى اغلب الاحيان ان الصداقه ممكن جدا تتحول لحب وحب ناجح كمان لكن  ان حب يتحوول لصداقه افتكر انه صعب لانه بيبقى تراجع من مرتبه عاليه فى المشاعر لمرتبه ااقل  وده شىء صعب ...... نورتى الموضوع برايك يا حبيبتى وربنا يباركك يا قمررر.


----------



## Kiril (4 مارس 2008)

*رد على: هل من الممكن ان تتحول الصداقه لحب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

ممكن....ليه لا
جايز........احتمال...........غالبا
وفعلا الصداقات تنشأ بين الطبقات العيا و الوسطي


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (18 مارس 2008)

*رد على: هل من الممكن ان تتحول الصداقه لحب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

امممممممممممممممممممبصى اختى الحبيبه
انا بعتقد انه اه ممكن تتحول الصداقه لحب
ليه 
عشان الصداقه يعنى ايه واحد استريح مع واحدةوبقوا اصحاب خالص وحسوا بعديها انهم  بيفهموا بعض واخدوا بعض
المشكله ان مشكل صداقه تبقى حب لان كدة هيبقى مرض 
لازم الحكمه فى الاختيار
ميرسىىىىىىىى جداا للموضوع


----------



## meerraa (21 مارس 2008)

*رد على: هل من الممكن ان تتحول الصداقه لحب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

ana shayfa 3ady momkan tt7awal l7ob 
thx


----------



## العجايبي (21 مارس 2008)

*رد على: هل من الممكن ان تتحول الصداقه لحب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

ا_*ولا موضوع جميل اووووووووووووووووووى يا دوناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

هل من الممكن ان تتحول الصداقه لحب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

الجواب .هو نعم
لكن الحب والصداقة يختلفان
ازاااااااااااااااااااااااااااى

الصداقة لاتنتهي فصديق اليوم قد يبقى صديق الغد 
أما الحب فانه عندمايرحل لايعود
والذي نحبه مرة ثم تنساه .. لانحبه مرة اخرى
الصداقة يمكن ان تصبح حبا .. بل هي غالبا ما تبدأ كذلك
لكن الحب لايمكن ان يتحول إلى صداقة
ولا يمكن ان يصبح الحبيب مجرد صديق

*_​


----------



## وليم تل (22 مارس 2008)

*رد على: هل من الممكن ان تتحول الصداقه لحب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

حقا من الممكن ان تتحول الصداقة الى حب
والاجمل ان يمتزج الاثنين ويصبح الحبيب الصديق
مثل الاب والابن او الابنة عندما تتحول
علاقتهم لصداقة ممتزجة بأبوة
وشكرا دونا
على موضوعك الرائع
مودتى​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (25 مارس 2008)

*رد على: هل من الممكن ان تتحول الصداقه لحب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

*موضوع جميل جدا يا دونا

و فعلا فى معظم الاحوال بتتحول الصداقة الى حب و بعديها جواز وش كدة

أنا كنت اعرف ناس كدة فعلا و قلب الموضوع من مجرد الصداقة الى علاقة حب ​*


----------



## sherry n (25 مارس 2008)

*رد على: هل من الممكن ان تتحول الصداقه لحب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

الموضوع دا جميل اوى
وان طبعا مع ان الصداقة ممكن تتحول لحب بس مش ممكن ان الحب يتحول لصداقة
مرسى ليكى يا مادونا
30:


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: هل من الممكن ان تتحول الصداقه لحب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



ينبوع المحبة قال:


> *اللة يا دونا بجد موضوع رائع
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك و يوفقك​*



ميرررسى يا حبيبتى  وبجد نورتى الموضوووع ..... ربنا يباركك يا قمررر .


----------



## فونتالولو (2 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: هل من الممكن ان تتحول الصداقه لحب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

*سلام الرب يسوع 
الكلام جميل يادونا وحلو اوي وياريت كل صداقه حلوه تتحول لحب بس ممكن بعد منختلف في الحب نخسر الصداقه والصديق و الحب يبقي افضل الصداقه بس 
بس مرسي علي الموضوع اوي*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: هل من الممكن ان تتحول الصداقه لحب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



vetaa قال:


> الموضوع جميييييييل يا دونا جدا
> 
> واحتمال كبير الصداقة تتتتحول لحب
> مدام فى تفاهم بين الاتنين
> ...



رأى مظبوط 100 % يا فيتوو ميررررسى يا حبيبتى وربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: هل من الممكن ان تتحول الصداقه لحب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



totaa قال:


> موضوع جمييييييييل قوووووووووى
> انا من رأى ان نسبه كبيره من الصداقه بتتحول لحب طبعا
> لانك بتكونى ارتاحتى انك تتكلمى مع الشخص ده وهو يسمعك ويهتم وتلاقيه جنبك فى وقت الشده
> وكمان بيكون حاسس بيكى
> ...



ميررررسى ليكى انتى يا totaa على رأيك الرائع وربنا يبارك حيا تك.


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: هل من الممكن ان تتحول الصداقه لحب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



فادية قال:


> موضوع  جميل خالص
> تسلم ايديكي  عزيزتي​



ميرررررسى يا فاديه على تشجيعك ليا وربنا يبارك حياتك يا حبيبتى .


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: هل من الممكن ان تتحول الصداقه لحب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



نيفين رمزي قال:


> *طبعا ممكن  الصداقه تتحول لحب لان الاتنين في الحاله دي بيكونوا فهموا بعض كويس في فترة الصداقه والحب هنا هيكون متكافئ وصادق *
> *وكمان ان الحب يتحول لصداقه ممكن برده بس بسيط جدا بس كل شئ وارد ان يكون*



ميررررسى على مرورك يا نيفين ورأيك الجميل وربنا يباركك يا حبيبتى .


----------



## نيفين ثروت (16 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: هل من الممكن ان تتحول الصداقه لحب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

الله عليكى يا دونا
ربنا يباركك
موضوع جميل


----------



## مينا 188 (17 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: هل من الممكن ان تتحول الصداقه لحب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

*نعم ممكن ان تتحول الصداقة لحب ومن النحتمل ان تصبح زواج *​


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: هل من الممكن ان تتحول الصداقه لحب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



Meriamty قال:


> موضوع راائع جداااا
> 
> وممكن الصداقه تتحول لحب لكن فعلا مش ممكن الحب يتحول لصداقه
> 
> ...



ميرررسى يا ميريام وبجد نورتى الموضوع ....... ربنا معاكى يا قمرررر .


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 مايو 2008)

*رد على: هل من الممكن ان تتحول الصداقه لحب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



ارمين اكوب داود قال:


> الموضوع جميل يا دونا جدا
> 
> واحتمال كبير الصداقة تتحول لحب


ميررررررسى يا أرمين لمرورك وربنا يباركك .


----------



## احلى ديانة (1 مايو 2008)

*رد على: هل من الممكن ان تتحول الصداقه لحب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

انا فى راى الحب عمرة ما هيجى الاول الا لما تكون فى صداقة تسبقة علشان كل واحد يعرف حيات التانى اية وكل دة لكن لو جات حب علطول ممكن يخبوا حاجات عن بعض مش هتبان الا لو كانوا اصدقاء مش احباء 
ودا عن تجربة يعنى شبية بالموضوع دة


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 مايو 2008)

*رد على: هل من الممكن ان تتحول الصداقه لحب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



germen قال:


> موضوع جميل اوى يا دونا
> وفعلا ممكن الحب يتحول لصداقه  لكن العكس مينفعش



فعلا يا جيرمين عندك حق ... ميرررسى يا حبيبتى وربنا يباركك .


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 مايو 2008)

*رد على: هل من الممكن ان تتحول الصداقه لحب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



يوستيكا قال:


> مررررررررررسي جدااااااااااااااا علي هذا الموضوع الرائع ممكن قوي تتحول الصداقة الي حب  :174xe:



أكييد يا يوستيكااا .....ميرررسى يا حبيبتى على مرورك وربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## أيمن ألمصرى (10 مايو 2008)

​الصداقة أنعدمت بهذا الزمان وسرى فى قلبى انا فاظ المكان .

ودى اتكلم واشعر بالامان ودى اشكى وسرى ما ودى يبان .

وينج انتى يا الصديقة اللى اتورج لو عبرت بحور ما ظنتى أحصلج .

فى خيالى ارسمك صورة وأصورج اذ توزع على كل اللى يدورج .

وثق عندى ان الناس بتحبج حب فى الاية الحبيبة اية بختج. 

أنتى صورة فى خيالى وغرت منج اه لو كنتى الحقيقة صج بختج. 

ليه سمعتى الناس تذكر لج عيوبى تسترين العيب وتميلين صوبى.

وليه سمعتى الكل ينهش فى جنوبى جلتى مجلسكم حشا ماهو بصوبى.

دايم اخبارج سعيدة ودايما رايج سديدة وغيبتج وااله فجيدة جول دايم انا علمى.

بنت عمى وبنت خالى مدرى عنهم ونا ادرى بج غريبة منتى منهم .

انتى ما عنديج مصالح مو مثلهم انتى اجر واعلى عند اللى خلقهم .

أحمد الله يوم بلغنى بشوفج ما ابالغ انتى اثبتى وجودج .

تتبعين الدين يشهدلج سجودج وبحجوج الناس ما تفضى حدودج .

انا اشوف الخير كله فى وجودج انتى درة فى زمن يندر وجودج .

كان جاى على اقرا


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 مايو 2008)

*رد على: هل من الممكن ان تتحول الصداقه لحب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



سيزار قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا
> *********************
> واعتقد انه صعب بعد ما الحب  يفشل ... تتحول العلاقه الى اصدقاء


  عندك حق طبعا يا باشمهدس  ولكن اكيد هناك من استطاع ان يحتفظ بعلاقة صداقه جميله بعد انتهاء الحب ....أشكرك على التعليق وربنا يباركك .


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (15 مايو 2008)

*رد على: هل من الممكن ان تتحول الصداقه لحب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



> هل من الممكن ان تتحول الصداقه لحب


الحقيقة يا دونا ان مفيش حب بدون صداقة, وصداقة حميمة كمان 



> نعم , وأجمل حب هو الذي يكون ثمرة صداقة متينة,واعية وصريحة.حين نتقاسم مع الصديق الأفكار الأفراح الأحزان,الهموم المشاكل, حين نعيش معه اللحظات الحلوة والمرة,يخاف كل واحد ان يخسرالآخر,ذلك يعني ان الحب بدأ يظلل العلاقة.حين نشعر اننا في حاجة الى ان نرتمي بين ذراعي هذا الصديق لنفرغ مافي قلبنا من حزن أو لنختبئ من احساس بالخوف يقلقنا,لكننا نخاف ان تفسد هذه الخطوة صداقتنا, اذا نحن نحب بصدق وامانة.فالوقت ساعدنا لنكتشف مشاعر بعضنا,لنخشى على مصالح بعضنا ولنقدم مانستطيع من اجل سعادة الآخر.هذا هو الحب الصادق والحقيقي,الاحترام والتضحية المتبادلة ,والأهم هو الخوف كل على مصلحة الآخر,والنظر معاً الى الأشياء
> بعين واحدة ...وقلب واحد..وروح واحدة.


10/10




> هل صحيح أن الصداقة على حد قول احدى السيدات تنشأ فقط في الطبقتين المتوسطة والعليا وليس في الطبقات الشعبية الا بين المتعلمين منهم تعليماً جامعياً؟


درجة صحة كلام هذة السيدة 0/10 
الطبقات الشعبية يقدرون معنى الصداقة اكثر من الطبقات المتوسطة والغنية 
لانهم يدركون اهمية الصديق فى ظروفهم المعيشية المتدهورة 


الصداقة تكون قوية اذا كان الصديقان من نفس الطبقة حتى لا توجد حساسيات نفسية 
واذا كانت الصداقة من طبقتين مختلفتين ممكن لا تستمر


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 مايو 2008)

*رد على: هل من الممكن ان تتحول الصداقه لحب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



kiro_shohdy قال:


> ممكن....ليه لا
> جايز........احتمال...........غالبا
> وفعلا الصداقات تنشأ بين الطبقات العيا و الوسطي



 ميررررسى يا كيرووو على مرورك وربنا يباركك .


----------



## max mike (27 مايو 2008)

شكرا يادونا موضوع جمييييييييييل


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 مايو 2008)

*رد على: هل من الممكن ان تتحول الصداقه لحب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



كيريا قال:


> اممممممممممممممممممم بصى اختى الحبيبه
> انا بعتقد انه اه ممكن تتحول الصداقه لحب
> ليه
> عشان الصداقه يعنى ايه واحد استريح مع واحدةوبقوا اصحاب خالص وحسوا بعديها انهم  بيفهموا بعض واخدوا بعض
> ...



ميرررسى ليكى يا كيريا على مرورك الجميل وربنا يبارك حياتك.


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: هل من الممكن ان تتحول الصداقه لحب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



meerraa قال:


> ana Shayfa 3ady Momkan Tt7awal L7ob
> Thx



ميرررسى على مروروك الجميل يا ميرااا وربنا معاكى .


----------



## الوداعة (7 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: هل من الممكن ان تتحول الصداقه لحب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

*موضوع جميل يا دونا * *....الصداقة لا تتخللى عن الحب  وأيضاً الحب مرتبط  بالصداقة، ا**ى انهما مكملان بعضهما للأخر بشرط الصدق و الأمانة و الصراحة* * ،ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك **.**.....و** تغمرينا يا دونا بمواضيعك الجميلة على طول *​


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: هل من الممكن ان تتحول الصداقه لحب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



العجايبي قال:


> ا_*ولا موضوع جميل اووووووووووووووووووى يا دوناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
> 
> هل من الممكن ان تتحول الصداقه لحب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> ...



ميرررررسى يا العجايبى على مرورك الجميل و رأيك  الاجمل وربنا يباركك .


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: هل من الممكن ان تتحول الصداقه لحب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



وليم تل قال:


> حقا من الممكن ان تتحول الصداقة الى حب
> والاجمل ان يمتزج الاثنين ويصبح الحبيب الصديق
> مثل الاب والابن او الابنة عندما تتحول
> علاقتهم لصداقة ممتزجة بأبوة
> ...



ميررررسى يا وليم على تعليقك الجميل وربنا يباركك .


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: هل من الممكن ان تتحول الصداقه لحب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



r0o0o0ky قال:


> *موضوع جميل جدا يا دونا
> 
> و فعلا فى معظم الاحوال بتتحول الصداقة الى حب و بعديها جواز وش كدة
> 
> أنا كنت اعرف ناس كدة فعلا و قلب الموضوع من مجرد الصداقة الى علاقة حب ​*



*ميرررسى يا رووكى على مرورك الجميل وربنا يبارك حياتك .​*


----------



## sosana (19 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: هل من الممكن ان تتحول الصداقه لحب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

ميرسي دونا موضوع جميل اوووووي


----------



## ندوش (19 يونيو 2008)

كتير حلو الموضوع
الصداقة ممكن تتحول لحب اذا كان الواحد مانو حابب وما في غير صديقو بحياتو وكان بهاد الوقت بحاجة لحب
بس انو الحب يتحول لصداقة بلاقيها صعبة شوي


----------



## lion 98 (20 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: هل من الممكن ان تتحول الصداقه لحب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

*لا أقتنع من وجهة نظري بوجود مسمى الصداقة بين الجنسين !!! لو علاقة سطحية نقدر نسميها زمالة عمل أو كلية او اجتماع إلى آخره . بينما لو بدأ موضوع الارتياح و الاستلطاف و عدم القدرة على استغناء عن الآخر فهو بصراحة و بدون مواربة "حب" في بدايته ينتظر التوقيع النهائي و الاعتراف المتبادل ليكتمل بالزواج أو ينتهي بأن كل واحد يروح لحال سبيله (غالبا ما يحدث) و ما عتقدش بعده أنه ها يكون فيه أي تعامل من الأصل لنسمي الأمور بمسمياتها الفعلية و بلاش تزويغ (هههههه)   *​


----------



## moramahfouz (20 يونيو 2008)

موضوع هايل ورائع
ممكن بعض الصداقات تتحول لحب يبقى جميل
وممكن الاعجاب فى بدايه الحب يتحول لصداقه 
بس نادر جدا ان الحب يتحول لصداقه او صعب
ربنا يعوضك 
مورا


----------



## moramahfouz (20 يونيو 2008)

*رد: رد على: هل من الممكن ان تتحول الصداقه لحب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

فى رائيى ان ممكن صداقه من الجنس الاخر ولطن مش بتوصل للانتيم


----------



## ناريمان (22 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: هل من الممكن ان تتحول الصداقه لحب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

*فعلا ممكن الصداقة تتحول لحب لكن انا شايفة انه من الصعب يحص العكس حتى لو ده حصل مش بيرجعوا 

اصدقاء زى الاول



ميرسي كتييييييييييييييييييير علي الموضوع الجميل 


ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: هل من الممكن ان تتحول الصداقه لحب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



sherry N قال:


> الموضوع دا جميل اوى
> وان طبعا مع ان الصداقة ممكن تتحول لحب بس مش ممكن ان الحب يتحول لصداقة
> مرسى ليكى يا مادونا
> 30:



*ميررررسى على  مرورك الجميييييل يا شيرى .. وربنا يباركك .​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: هل من الممكن ان تتحول الصداقه لحب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



فونتالولو قال:


> *سلام الرب يسوع
> الكلام جميل يادونا وحلو اوي وياريت كل صداقه حلوه تتحول لحب بس ممكن بعد منختلف في الحب نخسر الصداقه والصديق و الحب يبقي افضل الصداقه بس
> بس مرسي علي الموضوع اوي*



*ميررررررسى يا قمررر على مرورك الجميل  وربنا يباركك .​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: هل من الممكن ان تتحول الصداقه لحب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



نيفين ثروت قال:


> الله عليكى يا دونا
> ربنا يباركك
> موضوع جميل



*ميرررسى يا حبيبتى على مرورك الجميل وربنا يبارك  حياتك​*


----------



## بيتر الطهطاوى (12 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: هل من الممكن ان تتحول الصداقه لحب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

موضوعك جميل جدااا واشكرك علية 
الصداقة شىء جميل يبنى على التفاهم والارتياح والصراحة والحب.
الحب علاقة جميلة تبنى على التقاء الافكار والتفاهم والارتياح .
اذاً ممكن ان تتحول الصداقة الى حب لان الاثنين مبنيين على اشياء 
واحدة جميلة وهى الارتياح والصراحة وتلاقى الافكار.

وشكرا 

Peroo
kkris2004


----------



## mondy1979 (13 يوليو 2008)

سلمتى وسلمت أناملك

رائع  وكما تعودنا منك كل ما هو رالا وجود للوجود بدون حب


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: هل من الممكن ان تتحول الصداقه لحب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



مينا 188 قال:


> *نعم ممكن ان تتحول الصداقة لحب ومن النحتمل ان تصبح زواج *​



*أكييد يا مينا عندك حق .. أشكرك وربنا يباركك .*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: هل من الممكن ان تتحول الصداقه لحب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



احلى ديانة قال:


> انا فى راى الحب عمرة ما هيجى الاول الا لما تكون فى صداقة تسبقة علشان كل واحد يعرف حيات التانى اية وكل دة لكن لو جات حب علطول ممكن يخبوا حاجات عن بعض مش هتبان الا لو كانوا اصدقاء مش احباء
> ودا عن تجربة يعنى شبية بالموضوع دة



*وجهة نظر جميله يا فادى .. أشكرك وربنا معاك .​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: هل من الممكن ان تتحول الصداقه لحب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



أيمن ألمصرى قال:


> ​الصداقة أنعدمت بهذا الزمان وسرى فى قلبى انا فاظ المكان .
> 
> ودى اتكلم واشعر بالامان ودى اشكى وسرى ما ودى يبان .
> 
> ...



*ميرررسى لمرورك وربنا يباركك.*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: هل من الممكن ان تتحول الصداقه لحب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



extreemfxtrader قال:


> الحقيقة يا دونا ان مفيش حب بدون صداقة, وصداقة حميمة كمان
> 
> 
> 10/10
> ...



*ميرررسى يا اكستريم على مرورك القيم وربنا يبارك حياتك.​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: هل من الممكن ان تتحول الصداقه لحب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



مايكل مايك قال:


> شكرا يادونا موضوع جمييييييييييل



*ميرررسى يا مااايكل مرورك هو الاجمل .. ربنا يباركك.​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: هل من الممكن ان تتحول الصداقه لحب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



الوداعة قال:


> *موضوع جميل يا دونا * *....الصداقة لا تتخللى عن الحب  وأيضاً الحب مرتبط  بالصداقة، ا**ى انهما مكملان بعضهما للأخر بشرط الصدق و الأمانة و الصراحة* * ،ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك **.**.....و** تغمرينا يا دونا بمواضيعك الجميلة على طول *​



*ميرررسى على مرورك الجميل وعلى مجاملتك الرقيقه وربنا يبارك حياتك .​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: هل من الممكن ان تتحول الصداقه لحب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



sosana قال:


> ميرسي دونا موضوع جميل اوووووي



*مرورك هو الاجمل .. ميرررسى وربنا يبارك حياتك .​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: هل من الممكن ان تتحول الصداقه لحب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



ندوش قال:


> كتير حلو الموضوع
> الصداقة ممكن تتحول لحب اذا كان الواحد مانو حابب وما في غير صديقو بحياتو وكان بهاد الوقت بحاجة لحب
> بس انو الحب يتحول لصداقة بلاقيها صعبة شوي



*ميررررسى على مرورك الجميل وربنا يباركك .​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: هل من الممكن ان تتحول الصداقه لحب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



lion 98 قال:


> *لا أقتنع من وجهة نظري بوجود مسمى الصداقة بين الجنسين !!! لو علاقة سطحية نقدر نسميها زمالة عمل أو كلية او اجتماع إلى آخره . بينما لو بدأ موضوع الارتياح و الاستلطاف و عدم القدرة على استغناء عن الآخر فهو بصراحة و بدون مواربة "حب" في بدايته ينتظر التوقيع النهائي و الاعتراف المتبادل ليكتمل بالزواج أو ينتهي بأن كل واحد يروح لحال سبيله (غالبا ما يحدث) و ما عتقدش بعده أنه ها يكون فيه أي تعامل من الأصل لنسمي الأمور بمسمياتها الفعلية و بلاش تزويغ (هههههه)   *​



*ههههههههه
 عموماً الاختلاف فى الرأى لا يفسد للود قضيه .. ميرررسى لمرورك الجميل وربنا يبارك حياتك .​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: هل من الممكن ان تتحول الصداقه لحب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



moramahfouz قال:


> موضوع هايل ورائع
> ممكن بعض الصداقات تتحول لحب يبقى جميل
> وممكن الاعجاب فى بدايه الحب يتحول لصداقه
> بس نادر جدا ان الحب يتحول لصداقه او صعب
> ...



*ميررررسى يا مورا على مرورك الجميل وربنا يباركك .​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: رد على: هل من الممكن ان تتحول الصداقه لحب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



moramahfouz قال:


> فى رائيى ان ممكن صداقه من الجنس الاخر و لكن مش بتوصل للانتيم



*وجهة نظر برضه ... ميرررسى وربنا يباركك .​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: هل من الممكن ان تتحول الصداقه لحب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



ناريمان قال:


> *فعلا ممكن الصداقة تتحول لحب لكن انا شايفة انه من الصعب يحصل العكس حتى لو ده حصل مش بيرجعوا
> 
> اصدقاء زى الاول
> 
> ...


*ميرررررسى يا ناريمان على مرورك الجميل وربنا يباركك.​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: هل من الممكن ان تتحول الصداقه لحب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



بيتر الطهطاوى قال:


> موضوعك جميل جدااا واشكرك علية
> الصداقة شىء جميل يبنى على التفاهم والارتياح والصراحة والحب.
> الحب علاقة جميلة تبنى على التقاء الافكار والتفاهم والارتياح .
> اذاً ممكن ان تتحول الصداقة الى حب لان الاثنين مبنيين على اشياء
> ...



*ميرررسى يا بيتر .. كلك ذوق .
 نوررررررررت الموضوع وربنا يباركك .​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: هل من الممكن ان تتحول الصداقه لحب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



mondy1979 قال:


> سلمتى وسلمت أناملك
> 
> رائع  وكما تعودنا منك كل ما هو رالا وجود للوجود بدون حب



*ميرررسى على تشجيعك ومجاملتك الرقيقه وربنا يبارك حياتك .​*


----------



## loay alkldine (26 يوليو 2008)

_ممكن الصداقه تتحول الى حب وحياة سعيده، ولكن لايتحول الحب الى صداقه..وشكرآ عل موضوع يادونا _


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 أغسطس 2008)

> loay alkldine قال:
> 
> 
> > _ممكن الصداقه تتحول الى حب وحياة سعيده، ولكن لايتحول الحب الى صداقه..وشكرآ عل موضوع يادونا _


*ميرررسى على مرورك الجميل وربنا يباركك .​*


----------

